
Ask HN: Any data-breaches known involving DNA data? - conflagration
I have a bet going on with a friend for some years, about if there will be a hack or data-breach that exposes DNA data in the next 10 years (from 2009). He comes to visit tomorrow, so I researched if there is a public known incident yet, but couldn&#x27;t find anything.<p>So I am wondering, if HN does know of something that could fall under this category?
======
dekhn
I'm not aware of any. I put my genome up on the web because I can't see any
reasonable risk of disclosure.

